# Uncovered Audi Avus Concept Scans Over at quattroholic



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When the Audi Avus concept car was unveiled at the 1991 Tokyo Motor Show, it ushered in a new era for Audi in many ways. Fitted with an as-of-yet unseen W12 engine and made of an aluminum space frame, this car and its polished aluminum panels sparked the imagination of those inside and outside of Audi's headquarters of just what the brand could or should represent. In the days of 80s, 90s, 100s and V8s, cars like the R8 from Audi were tough to imagine and it would even be eight full years before a racecar bearing the R8 name would compete in Le Mans.

Made to capture the magic of pre-war Auto Union silver arrows and namely the swoopy Type C streamliner, the Avus had been penned by then Audi designer J. Mays. Mays would go on to design the Volkswagen Concept 1 (New Beetle) for VW and then jump to Ford where he'd eventually land as VP of Design for the blue oval... but in our opinion the Avus might just be Mays' best work.

In any case, Adam Bush (editor of quattroholic.com) recently picked up a PR book about the Avus via an online auction and has scanned in some of its content. If you're as big a fan of the Avus, you might want to head on over to Adam's website to check it out.

* Full Story *


----------

